# The Town Tune Thread



## Thunder

So basically, share all the town tunes, or request (If someones nice enough to help you) a town tune 



		Code:
	

[b]Song name:[/b]
[b]Artist:[/b]
[b]Notes:[/b]


*Song name:* Awake and Alive
*Artist:*
*Notes:* BCBFA-C--GBCB-A-

*Song name:* Hero
*Artist:* Skillet
*Notes:* AABBCCBBGGDDCCBB

*Song name:* Death Egg Zone - Act 2
*Artist:* SEGA Sound Team (S3K)
*Notes:* ggGgFgggEFgGgF-

*Song name:*Through the Fire and the Flames
*Artist:* Dragonforce
*Notes:* DEFDEFGDAFGEFDEC

*Song name:* Hysteria
*Artist:*  Muse
*Notes:*aaGaGAaGaEaFFEDE

*Song name:* Life in Technicolor 1/2
*Artist:* Coldplay
*Notes:* G-AGB-DG-GAGEED-

*Song name:* Talk
*Artist:* Coldplay
*Notes:* GED--BA--GABE--

*Song name:* 'Till i Collapse
*Artist:* Eminem
*Notes:* AEEEEEDEFE---

*Song name:* Tetris
*Artist:* Nintendo(?)
*Notes:* E-BCD-CBA-ACE--

*Song name:* Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
*Artist:* The Beatles
*Notes:*CCCCCB-AG-d

*Song Name:* Imperial March
*Artist:* Star Wars
*Notes:*e-e-e-cge-cge---x

More to come (maybe) I did them all by ear so they might not be perfect :T

Legend:
*-* = Empty space/or carried note
*Lower case letter* = Lower note needed in song.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Hey, good idea. =] Unfortunately, the last I remember my town tune is just a collection of random notes from when I got sick of the other song but was too lazy too look a new one up. XD


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Hey, good idea. =] Unfortunately, the last I remember my town tune is just a collection of random notes from when I got sick of the other song but was too lazy too look a new one up. XD


Thanks  I think there are more songs i've made... But i can't remember them right now :U


----------



## Peso

Aw nice Skillet RAWKS.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I have Zelda Forest Theme(ill post it) and i have had Star Wars imperial march

Imperial March: 
e-e-e-cge-cge---x


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I used to have Saria's Song as my town tune, but now I have The Beatles' Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (dedicated to my mule, Lucy).

CCCCCB-AG-d


----------



## Thunder

Oh, btw. If you guys want your Town Tune to be added to the list, just put it in the code


----------



## Princess

Mkaaayyy
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>woot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Jingle Bells
eeeZeeeZ
egcde_ _ _

Kid Icarus Theme:
caceceg_
_e_ce_ _d

Indiana Jones:
e_FGCd
_eF_ZZ

Imperial March (darth vader theme):
e_e_e_c_
G_ec_Ge
(though the actual theme would need two behind the last note to make it sound correctly, this is not possible)

Mario bros theme:
ee_e_ce _
GZgZZZ

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here:

g_abd_e_
_ _ G_ _gG_

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover
edeCeACB
dGBAd_G-
(the last part is cut off because an F#is needed but not available)

PussyCat Dolls - I Hate This Part
G_G_GAGF
G_G_GAGF
(The all are high notes. Sorry if it doesn't sound the same.)</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>here are some more</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









































ref: http://accf.wikispaces.com/Famous+Themes
8D













</div>


----------



## Thunder

Cool :O


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Cool :O


I know right.
The power of google.
It's amazing. ;P


----------



## Ehingen Guy

*Song name:* Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
*Artist:* The Beatles
*Notes:*CCCCCB-AG-d

Took me a few tries to get it right.


----------



## Nixie

You dedicated a song to your... O_O

*goes and thinks of Moe's theme tune* ;D


----------



## Thunder

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> *Song name:* Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
> *Artist:* The Beatles
> *Notes:*CCCCCB-AG-d
> 
> Took me a few tries to get it right.


Added to the list B)


----------



## Micah

> Song name: Awake and Alive
> Artist:
> Notes: BCBFA-C--GBCB-A-
> 
> Song name: Hero
> Artist: Skillet
> Notes: AABBCCBBGGDDCCBB



I love you.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Song name: Awake and Alive
> Artist:
> Notes: BCBFA-C--GBCB-A-
> 
> Song name: Hero
> Artist: Skillet
> Notes: AABBCCBBGGDDCCBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you.
Click to expand...

Lol, i know 

Although, one of the notes in Awake and Alive doesn't sound right to me :/ But, oh well.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I have Zelda Forest Theme(ill post it) and i have had Star Wars imperial march
> 
> Imperial March:
> e-e-e-cge-cge---x


I dont think you saw this since it wasnt added :/


----------



## Thunder

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Zelda Forest Theme(ill post it) and i have had Star Wars imperial march
> 
> Imperial March:
> e-e-e-cge-cge---x
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you saw this since it wasnt added :/
Click to expand...

Just use the form on the first page.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Zelda Forest Theme(ill post it) and i have had Star Wars imperial march
> 
> Imperial March:
> e-e-e-cge-cge---x
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you saw this since it wasnt added :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just use the form on the first page.
Click to expand...

Song Name: Imperial March
Band: Star Wars
Tune:
e-e-e-cge-cge---x


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mario Theme Song</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/3tcqbaBGhJ4&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tcqbaBGhJ4&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>No Air</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/N7PRz7t0PM0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7PRz7t0PM0&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Thunder</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/Vr2Ch7QeF6c&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr2Ch7QeF6c&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Song of Healing</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/ModqqRIx9lo&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ModqqRIx9lo&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>LoZ songs</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/w_alsIadckY&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_alsIadckY&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clocks</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/CuGY8qJIN7I&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuGY8qJIN7I&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dr.Mario</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/IA27Qr7x60A&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA27Qr7x60A&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>What I've Done</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/H1fJyt3RpDc&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1fJyt3RpDc&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zelda Theme</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/H0obaheY9YY&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0obaheY9YY&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Saria's song</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/H0obaheY9YY&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0obaheY9YY&feature=related</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The first Town tung you get when u start playing</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/H0obaheY9YY&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0obaheY9YY&feature=related</div>
Dead Heart???
I made it!!!
c===========================


----------



## Callie

Mine is Funky Town

ggfgzdzdgcbg--zz


----------



## SilentHopes

I have the Meow-Mix theme song for my town...

I'm not sure what the notes are at the moment though.


----------



## Turbo Tails

I tried to make the smash brothers theme, but it didn't turn out well 
If anyone knows a good one, please tell me


----------



## Pinku

I use the Sailor Moon theme, I love it soo much! ^_^


----------



## Static

I like to be original so i made up my own.


----------



## violetneko

Turbo Tails said:


> I tried to make the smash brothers theme, but it didn't turn out well
> If anyone knows a good one, please tell me



I use this one. 
dA-dACBGd-def
I can't remember if I had two rests before def, though... Can't remember if it fit


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks so much from me as well, I am putting Imerial march as my tune right now!


----------



## freqrexy

eg-ga-CD E-?~C---

It's a strange concoction; when thinking of a Town Tune on the spot, my mind went towards the Tomodachi Life theme, hence the first few notes; in fact, the entire little jingle heard when you select it on the 3DS can be a Town Tune in itself.  But I kept the second half of the default Town Tune simply because I'm a sucker for the random note that the question mark block picks out xD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I've been thinking about changing my town theme lately. I'll remember to try some of these out later.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I made my own xD

It's a mix of what I had originally and some random notes. 

yay me for being semi-creative


----------



## CuteYuYu

Mine's is the song from Spirited Away~

ABCCDCB _ EGAAGFG_


----------



## PigsAndBlankets

Song name: Same Auld Lang Syne
Artist: Dan Fogelberg
Notes: xgcdedcad--c--xx

Bc festive. I also use the old default town tune from AC:GC a lot. o:


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I use a slow version of the Sylvalum Night Tune from Xenoblade Chronicles X
I really really love that song and so i looked though the internet to find a music sheet and somehow converted the notes into acnl

If anyone is interested, i can post them here =)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

(What a dinosaur of a thread...)
I have Old MacDonald as my town theme on one town and Spooky Scary Skeletons on my second town as of now, I just looked them up online so I don't have the notes memorized...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

What does the fox say by ylvis





Soft Kitty (Sheldon's Lullaby) from Big Bang Theory


Both made by me


----------

